# Living in fear is worse than the disease itself.



## Gardenlover (Mar 12, 2020)

Let's not panic, help your neighbors. This is the prefect time to build community.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 12, 2020)

I haven't seen any panic whatsoever.  (Except on the "news.")


----------



## Kadee (Mar 12, 2020)

only in the loo paper aisle of the supermarkets ,I guess it’s a bit of amusement to put a smile on the face in this gloomy times


----------



## Judycat (Mar 12, 2020)

Be kind. Fear not. Stay home.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 12, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Let's not panic, *help your neighbors*. This is the prefect time to build community.


Did just that
Helped an ol' gal load her groceries today while waiting for my lady cruise the Wally World aisles for a few things
She had six huge packs of T-Paper

….the last six


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm not exactly the neighborly type.  I'm more of a "you stay on your side of the fence and I'll stay on mine". I think I have a good relationship with my neighbors because of this. 
If my neighbor needs help and comes over and asks I will lend a helping hand. 
Need your mail collected while you are on vacation,I'm ok with that. 
I helped a women who dropped a whole bag of oranges in the parking lot today.
I just don't look for it and I don't expect it either.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 13, 2020)

I've gotten scads of e-mails from restaurants and stores that I visit advising me that they've enhanced their hand washing protocols, cleansing of door handles, etc.  Yes, they are afraid of the ultimate horror...losing business!  It's too bad that it took a pandemic for some of these places to clean their establishments up...


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Did just that
> Helped an ol' gal load her groceries today while waiting for my lady cruise the Wally World aisles for a few things
> She had six huge packs of T-Paper
> 
> ….the last six


You helped someone who helped herself.  There's an irony in there somewhere.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 13, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> I've gotten scads of e-mails from restaurants and stores that I visit advising me that they've enhanced their hand washing protocols, cleansing of door handles, etc.  Yes, they are afraid of the ultimate horror...losing business!  It's too bad that it took a pandemic for some of these places to clean their establishments up...


Old wise tail says it's best to fly shortly after an airline mishap. I once flew the day after a plane skidded off the runway @ our local airport. Some were pooping bricks others said now is probably the safest time to fly because they'll worry about every little detail and then some.

Same for restaurants and public at large. For now. Public can't keep a news resolution like maintain a diet, stop drinking , go the gym all year so sadly business and public will get sloppy again. Hopefully enough can pay more attention to detail than in the past.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2020)

I've never been afraid of huge events over which I have no control.  As a kid, I knew hiding under my desk for a nuclear attack wouldn't work at all, but it didn't bother me.  Too big to contemplate, I guess.  Wish I were that fearless about the little things..............


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 30, 2020)

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I've never been afraid of huge events over which I have no control.  As a kid, I knew hiding under my desk for a nuclear attack wouldn't work at all, but it didn't bother me.  Too big to contemplate, I guess.  Wish I were that fearless about the little things..............


Me neither. I worry and concern myself more  with petty things. Huge events I have no control over puts my petty concerns into perspective.

No people panicking here either. People are being extra friendly. We already had a great relationship with our neighbours. They know they can count on us in an type of emergency. We’ve always helped each other so I doubt that will change.

I like how companies are resourcing in order to help out. Alcoholic beverage producers are making hand sanitizer etc.,


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 30, 2020)

I have nicely told people to stay clear, feel free to contact through the phone, text internet etc. Too many people came up here emptied the shelves and ignored manners and new laws. Need a few weeks to find out what they left behind.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2020)




----------

